# New Treatment for GED



## JudyK (Dec 17, 2009)

Treating Grave's Eye Disease Inflammation/Swelling with Rituximab

Many patients with Grave's Eye Disease will experience eye problems that are so severe that serious intervention is required, either in the form of steroids, radiation, and/or surgery. Tonight I wanted to share with you some very exciting news from the University of Michigan Kellogg Eye Center. In a recent news release, the Kellogg Eye Center reports that a small group of patients experienced promising results, including improved vision, after being treated with Rituximab, a drug often used for other autoimmune diseases.

Full abstract @ http://eyesee.typepad.com/


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Judy K said:


> Treating Grave's Eye Disease Inflammation/Swelling with Rituximab
> 
> Many patients with Grave's Eye Disease will experience eye problems that are so severe that serious intervention is required, either in the form of steroids, radiation, and/or surgery. Tonight I wanted to share with you some very exciting news from the University of Michigan Kellogg Eye Center. In a recent news release, the Kellogg Eye Center reports that a small group of patients experienced promising results, including improved vision, after being treated with Rituximab, a drug often used for other autoimmune diseases.
> 
> Full abstract @ http://eyesee.typepad.com/


This is awesome; thank you, dear friend!


----------

